# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 28-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 28-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Sunday 28.XII.2014 (GMT+1  England -Premier League 
13:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Manchester United
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA 
15:05 Southampton - Chelsea
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA 
16:00 West Ham United - Arsenal
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat 
17:15 Newcastle United -Everton
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA  Maroc -Botola Pro 
15:00 Ittihad Khemisset-Kenitra AC
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA 
16:00 Chabab Atlas Khénifra-Moghreb Tetouan
2M National / Monde / MENA
-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss 
17:30 Renaissance de Berkane-Raja Club Athletic
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA 
20:00 Maghreb de Fes-Olympique Club De Khouribga
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  Tunisie -Ligue 1 
14:00 Club Africain – Espérance de Zarzis
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA 
14:00 CS Sfaxien – Stade Tunisien
Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 
-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band 
14:00 EGS Gafsa – Espérance de Tunis
Hannibal TV
-Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band  Egyptian League 
16:00 Al Ettehad El Sakandary-El Dakhleyah
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W-11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss
-Al Askandaria
-Nile sat 7°W-11227 V 27500 -FTA 
18:30 Al Ahly- Misr Elmaqasah
Al Hahayt 2
-Nile Sat 7°W - 12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Althanya
-Nile sat 7°W-11488 H 27500 -FTA
Nile Sport
-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12437 V 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-10890 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Friendlies - National 
13:00 Uzbekistan -Iraq
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Al Kass
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA
Al Kass HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA  Tureky-PTT 1. Lig 
12:30 Antalyaspor -Adanaspor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2 
17:30 Boluspor- Karsiyaka
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2

----------

